# gnome2 package issues



## m1975Michael (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying to install the gnome2 package and I am receiving this message:

`pkg_add -r gnome2`

```
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-current/Latest/gnome2.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-current/Latest/gnome2.tbz' by URL
```

If you have any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!

Michael


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 20, 2011)

```
ncftp ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-current/x11
```
ftp/ncftp3 if installed

```
pwd # once connected, x11?
ls gno*
```
May be one way.  There may be others...
(subject to typos maybe, above lines untested locally)


----------



## m1975Michael (Oct 20, 2011)

I found something out very interesting.  I ftped to ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-current/Latest/ from the command prompt and the gnome2.tbz file is not listed.  I checked with IE8 and still no luck but when I used opera I could see and download the file.  The file is used to know what other packages gnome2 needs so just getting access to that file does not seem to be helpful.  There seems to be a listing / permission problem from what I can tell.  I am not sure who to contact that could take a look at the ftp server and see what might be the problem.

Michael


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 20, 2011)

The file isn't there.  Not all packages are built for all versions of the operating system.  Probably the packages will be updated eventually, but I don't know when.

Ports, on the other hand, can be built at home.


----------



## m1975Michael (Oct 20, 2011)

The file is there though as I downloaded it through opera so that doesn't make quite sense.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry, I missed that.  Are you sure you had the same path (amd64 instead of i386, for example)?


----------



## m1975Michael (Oct 20, 2011)

I rechecked this morning and yes I had the correct path and the file is not listed there now but I see there is a gnome2-lite now.  So very strange.  I compared the files sizes and they are about 1K different.  At least I know I'm not crazy and not seeing the file last night since I downloaded it. 

I will try the gnome2-lite and let you know.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 20, 2011)

FWIW...
Gnome2 is at the x11 ftp subdir I referenced earlier; but it probably  requires a lot of other packages .  (Other window managers, openbox  for example, would need less. )


----------



## m1975Michael (Oct 20, 2011)

I did get gnome2-lite to install.  I think they did some changes since last night per our discussion.   jb_fvwm2 I did see what you were referring to but you are correct you need a lot of other packages and I wouldn't know were which ones I would need. I am a novice but trying to learn.  I also was looking for the package install not compiling as it takes a long time to compile all the different components.


----------



## m1975Michael (Oct 24, 2011)

I wanted to update everyone.  The gnome2 is working again. There is also gnome2-lite.  Enjoy!


----------

